# Can Bees digest egg white?



## Hartz (Sep 4, 2010)

I use raw eggs in my pollen sub recipe. I haven't noticed any bad side affects and the bees sure love it!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

The egg powder I use is whole eggs.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I tried adding whole egg to boost methionine ( the limiting amino acid) drove the cost to hight so I started adding feed grade L-methionine to balance. don't use DL or D methionine not as good.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

David, how much L-methionine would one need to add to a batch of sub? I quit using egg yolk also because of the high price( and never liked the idea of adding egg to sub anyway).


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I did a amino acid profile then did a ratio and in my case I needed 3 pounds per ton to bring methionine up to the proper level. It takes testing, money and math.


----------



## amebee (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for that input, everyone. 
Here in the UK I pay £ 6.50/kg ( $4.85/lb) for free range egg yolk, £7.00/kg ($5.22/lb) for whole egg and a whopping £15.75/kg ($11.74/lb) if I wanted to add egg white on its own to give the methionine! I need to cost the food grade methionine, but that's why I was thinking about the egg whites -contained in the whole egg. Egg products seem so good for the protein they give, I can't imagine not adding them to sub.


----------

